
Twitter disputes State Dept claims China coordinated Covid-19 disinfo accts - aspenmayer
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/08/politics/china-twitter-disinformation-bots-state-department/
======
sacks2k
"According to Twitter, they have instead found that numerous accounts belong
to government entities, nongovernmental organizations, and journalists. The
review was ongoing, the company said, noting that it planned to follow up with
the GEC on its findings."

How do they know who actually posts to these Twitter accounts? If I was trying
to create a disinformation campaign, it wouldn't be difficult to use IP
addresses scattered across different countries and IP banks.

The Chinese government has almost unlimited resources. It wouldn't take much
to buy IP banks, phones for verification, and pay people to post.

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Twitter disputes State Department claims China coordinated coronavirus
disinformation accounts

